# Honey medicine



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I guess this applies to this section. Just wanted to tell every one about my experience of using honey as a WOUND DRESSING. I was involved in a motorcycle accident a couple weeks ago and along with a broken wrist (honey doesn't seem to help that  ) I have the normal road rash on my left hand knee and foot ( the foot wound goes down to bone). I have been covering the wounds with honey daily the hand is just a little pink now, the knee has a little scab and the foot is getting there slowly. All have healed better and faster than if i had done nothing or neosporin. On a side note my mother had a diabetic sore on her stomach that would NOT heal. She went through several courses of antibiotics to no avail. I finally convinced her to use honey, the sore was healed in a matter of days.:applause:


----------



## jdjlynn (Feb 13, 2010)

Using honey on superficial wounds has been a practice in my family as far back as I can remember. Very nice to hear others find the same benefits from it!


----------



## Tagged (May 7, 2009)

I have been using honey just since I have been beekeeping and I just really had enough of the stuff to really rely on having it around.

In my family so far it has helped with Conjunctivitis, warts, dry skin patch (yeast?), athletes foot, minor cuts, diaper rash, and sleeping soundly. I have 3 boys and Honey has saved us several trips to the drug store or doctor. 

Thank you honey!!


----------



## elkridge (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that your wounds have healed with the help of honey. What honey variety did you use. I've heard that honey in general is good for wounds due to its osmotic effect in making the environment of the wounded area less conducive to microbial growth, while not being harsh and damaging as say:alcohol or hydrogen peroxide. I know Manuka Honey gets all the hype, and I'm sure it works wonders... but I feel like there must be some North American honey types that stand out as well in working wonders for healing treatments.


----------



## elkridge (Jan 13, 2010)

Another fun thing to do with honey, while we're on the topic: next time you go into a sauna rub yourself down with some honey. If you've got some honey that's granulated it adds a nice scrubby exfoliant. The folks in the sauna will think you're crazy! But your skin will thank you for it! I'm telling you, you'll never have better feeling skin, in the hot temps, your skin just drinks up the honey. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I don't have a sauna, but for sunburn, I just sit in the tub and turn the shower on to wet me, then rub honey on the burn and sit there for a quarter hour or so. The next morning I will have gone brown and there will be no tenderness. I usually go bright red, have dreadful blisters and itching for ten days! Not so with the honey treatment. I have started rubbing it on even before I get finished with the days work if I know I am taking too much sun.

The other day I was messing with the lawnmower, needed to pull against it to steady it while I twisted a little guard thing back into place, and I put my hand right over the hot muffler (The mower had just been used). I really pulled hard in my gesture to steady the mower and really pressed the palm of my hand into the hot metal!

Without delay, I came inside, rubbed it all down with real honey and sat there until the pain ceased. It may have taken 20 minutes. But it was worth it. Two spots were still a bit sore the next morning, but so far no skin has been lost and no time out for a sore hand either.

There is no glucose that will perform like honey does and no High Fructose Corn Syrup either!

It gets rid of the wrinkles around my eyes too.


----------

